# Living room setup



## onse (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm trying to plan whole new setup to my living room. Is this the best way to do everything:










I would like to install all my hardware inside the TV table so everything including the PC would be out of the sight. Also PC noise would be reduced to zero. Second and the traditional place for PC would be below that table where the PC display is, but like I said then the PC can be seen. This would be better for mouse, keyboard and display though since extension cables would not be needed. Only long HDMI cable to the AVR or short HDMI cable to the projector and long audio cable to the AVR.

As for now I only have iPad and the HTPC which is about 5 years old. I might replace it too with a parts with lower power consumption. The HTPC takes now 4W when power is off, 6W when in sleep mode, 42W when idling and 47W when watching 1080p mkv movie.

So I will have to buy everything else.

The HTPC would be on 24/7 and it would have Win7. Music files would be in system SSD and movies would be in 4TB WD Green which I would configure to go to sleep when not in use. The 4TB HDD would also be shared in the home network so I can download or configure the files on that from my laptop (either Macbook Air Retina when they come or Win7 laptop).

HTPC would be running XBMC for movies and I would control it with iPad app. HTPC would be running iTunes for music and I would control the iTunes with iPad (Apple Remote app).

HTPC would be connected to the AVR with HDMI and also with SPDIF so that I can listen music at the same time I watch TV or play games. I plan to buy Yamaha AVR and they can't have audio from one HDMI and video from another so I must use SPDIF.

PC is used for photo/video editing and gaming. It will have 4770K overclocked, GTX 770, 32GB RAM, SSD for Win7 and few other HDD's for files so the PC has way too high power consumption to be run as HTPC too.

Mouse and keyboard needs USB on the table where the PC display is so USB extension cable is needed (FPS games need wired mouse and keyboard since wireless have lag). Haven't yet decided if I'm going to use wireless headphones or if I need a cable for audio too.

HDMI from AVR to projector would be around 15m long. USB extension cable and cable for display from PC would be around 10m long.


----------



## onse (Apr 5, 2013)

This would be the second option:


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

you could get a Minix X7 and as you xbmc and your music hub. 

but its android and may not play nice with all of your apple stuff


----------

